# K2 Proflex 5000



## Foxhound221 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey guys,

I feel like I've been making a new thread about a new bike quite a bit here lately, so my apologies for that.

I recently came across an old k2 proflex 5000 on craigslist for $100. I really am not having a ton of luck finding information on this bike. From what I understand, it was a good bike back in its day. Considering I don't have anything to compare it to, I can't see myself thinking the equipment is overly dated.

I sent the guy an email to find out the frame size and a little more info about it. It doesn't have the computer controlled shock on the front that I've seen on others.

So, what do you guys think of it? The bike appears to be in good condition and it would put me on the trails fairly cheap. The only things I really don't like about it is A. I've never heard of them until now. and B. I think I would prefer a hardtail to be honest.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Foxhound221 (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is a picture of it


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

That should be a decent bike for $100 if everything works and it fits you(that looks like a pretty big fram). It looks like a '98.
It has a RS Pilot fork which should get the job done.
http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/noob-guide-buying-used-mtb-866073.html
If everything works, you can always take the parts off and build a hardtail if you dont like the FS.


----------



## Foxhound221 (Apr 25, 2014)

You make a good point about it being a decent parts bike if I don't like the full suspension.

Thanks for the link! I'll let you guys know if I do end up getting it.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Buy it to ride it...not as a parts bike. This is 10+year old stuff and many of the standards etc. Have changed. As long as everything works and the pivots and shock arent hammered it will be fine to ride for $100.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

Foxhound221 said:


> View attachment 892054
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of it


Not bad, not bad. I would easily give $100 for it...


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Yup, that's a good deal for that price if it fits you. You're not going to like it if it's too big; you'll find yourself getting bucked. 

I have a handful friends that rode Pro-Flexes bitd. One of them still has a little collection of them. In their time, they were decent bikes IME. They were the first company to offer mass produce FS bikes to the best of my knowledge, and in the mid 90s were pretty popular. The one you're looking at was one of the later ones that were aimed more at entry level riders - I remember REI carrying them. You're not going to want to try to do a bunch of upgrading on it, but if you can score a used longer travel fork, I think you'd have a good time with it for trail riding, specially at the price.


----------



## meen-geen (Sep 30, 2011)

*k2 5000*

If itsrides as well as it looks, a great deal. its '98. whoever replaced the noleen crosslink w/ a pilot did good. the noleen dives(scary) the brains, if they really work is worth the money alone if you buy and part them out. Ive had mine for 4 years and no probs. If in very coindition, bike bluebooks at $750. and changing to longer travel may upset the frame geometry. designed for 4" front and rear.. all drive and brakes components should be xt if they haven't been upgraded and your picture suggests that the wheels have been changed as well-should Sun sub 4"s


----------

